# My rat's claws are scratching me and giving me rashes?!!!!?



## Nijidoragon (Sep 7, 2014)

When they crawl up my arm their sharp claws scratch my arm and leave marks and itch a lot later. They are both female BTW.


----------



## Cori (Jan 22, 2014)

I've heard about this a lot. You're probably allergic to their pee, which could be on their feet when they scratch you. My vet today actually told that the same thing happens to her too, so as long as it's not too too bad i think you're ok


----------



## Chuck (Jul 15, 2013)

I have this problem. It's an allergic reaction. I find if I wash my arms immediately after being scratched and put an anti-itch cream like cortisone it keeps the rash from swelling up.


----------



## PixieRat (Sep 1, 2014)

I have this issue too. I keep a cheap cardigan by their cage to throw on when I'm holding them. I usually wear deep v-necks so my neck gets scratched to heck without the cardi.


----------



## deedeeiam (Apr 8, 2014)

Wash their feet before you let them crawl all over you. That's what I have to do.


----------



## EmilyGPK (Jul 7, 2014)

I think that even without an allergy a rash like reaction is normal after all those little scratches. A chinchilla ledge or parrot perch with a sandpaper texture can help take off the points.


----------



## LittleBird (Jun 22, 2014)

PixieRat said:


> I have this issue too. I keep a cheap cardigan by their cage to throw on when I'm holding them. I usually wear deep v-necks so my neck gets scratched to heck without the cardi.


I do the same thing. Their scratches don't itch me but they do hurt when those tiny paws run all over me. So yeah, I keep my old cardigan on standby that I throw on whenever I pick up the girls. The only problem I have is that they love going into the sleeve and climbing all the way down my arm so I'll often get scratched anyway.


----------



## BlackAce (Apr 18, 2013)

Yes I agree lava ledges work wonders if put in a high traffic area! I used to have the same problem. I was honestly skeptical at first but I have a bird food dish that I hang off the cage and put the lava ledge under it so that they have to jump up on it to get their food. I've had no problems with rashes since because their nails haven't been sharp enough to leave marks.


----------



## Nijidoragon (Sep 7, 2014)

How do I wash their feet?


----------



## deedeeiam (Apr 8, 2014)

With soap and water. I use bury their food under lava stones as well to help keep them short. But I always wash their feet too.


----------



## sarah424 (Sep 11, 2014)

I used baby wipes to wipe their tails and paws today, very gently.


----------



## Nijidoragon (Sep 7, 2014)

But they won't stay still enough for me to wash their feet. Also is it okay for them to lick off goat natural milk soap if its on their feet?


----------



## TatsuKitty (Feb 9, 2014)

i need to get some lava ledges for my girl but i have the same issue. I'm also usually wearing tank tops so I look like I got mauled a lot when Pocky decides my cleavage is home! I put some alcohol on mine and it took the itch right out.


----------



## Nijidoragon (Sep 7, 2014)

Omg yeah they tried to go down my shirt a few times as well.


----------



## Nijidoragon (Sep 7, 2014)

Lava stones and chinchilla perches? Okay I'll look for those at pet smart this weekend


----------



## LittleSparrow (Apr 14, 2014)

This used to happen to me as well. It's an allergic reaction to their urine. I get it from rat and cat scratches and I get very itchy around the scratch area.
I have found benadryl cream really helps to ease the itch. Those lava ledges are pretty good too! They help file down the nails nice if your rats actually use them. You can also try putting a brick or two on the bottom of the rat cage if they don't happen to use the ledges.


----------



## EmilyGPK (Jul 7, 2014)

You can actually clip their little claws to blunt the ends but I would never do it--clipping my dogs claws makes me a nervous wreck but at least they are big enough to see clearly!


----------



## Nijidoragon (Sep 7, 2014)

So I put a bunch of bricks in their cage..its been there for a few days but I don't really see a difference. I have new scratches today :'(


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

You could try taking an antihistimine such as Benedryl but that only treats the symptoms... not the cause.


----------



## Nijidoragon (Sep 7, 2014)

I don't believe in taking pills and drugs lol


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

You can use a topical anti-itch lotion if it really bothers you, caladryl works pretty well. My husband has a mild skin allergy, when he handles the rats he gets hives. More so from the girls for some odd reason.


----------



## annageckos (Sep 26, 2014)

I get a bit itchy where I'm scratched by the rats, but it really doens't bother me. My aunt has a very severe allergic reaction to rats. Her throat begins to swell shut. She can't be around them. Though it wasn't always that way, she had pet rats in the past. But when I got mine many many years after she had hers, she had a bad reaction to the rats. Mice too, but not too bad. But back to the issue, you can try to file their nails with an emery board. And wash any scratches when you're done handling the rats. For itches I have found lavender works well. I take lavender oil and mix it with water, about 20 drops to a cup of water. Then use a spritz bottle.


----------

